# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Does no one care that DHS requested paper targets of women and children?

## Guest

I'm always amazed by what threads take and what don't.  I had a thread about the DHS requesting paper targets of pregnant women and children--targets that LOOK lifelike and its a big "meh", but fighting over SNL takes off.

Does no one question why they want targets that look exactly like this:




after they have also requested enough ammunition to go to war for 10 years?


Who do you think they intend to shoot?


THIS is why you cannot trust police and/or the government or make excuses why they need the Patriot Act or drones or Trapwire or 10 years worth of bullets...because the next thing on their list are targets made specifically to desensitize them against shooting YOU.

It's baby steps..  EVERY Republican including Bush should have been voted out after the Patriot Act to teach them a lesson, to say you give us this shit we'll give you the door.  It would have hurt for 4 years but it would have shaken up but the (now) dying RNC and scared the government into thinking they might have to hold off on totalitarianism, but noooooooooo  lesser of two evils.

Well, thank you all for keeping those same evil fucks that gave us the Patriot Act into office just long enough to recreate government.

/rant

----------


## The XL

Those pictures literally make me sick.

----------


## Guest



----------


## The XL

Ugh, yep.  Pregnant women and children are such common threats.

----------


## Guest

about the Patriot Act which gave us the lovely Homeland Security Department (from Wiki)

ithin a few weeks of the September 11 attacks, a number of bills  attempting to make changes to anti-terrorism laws were introduced into  Congress. The first bill proposed was the _Combating Terrorism Act of 2001_, which was introduced by Republican Senators Orrin Hatch (R-UT) and Jon Kyl (R-AZ) with Democratic Senators Dianne Feinstein (D-CA) and Chuck Schumer (D-NY) on September 13.[4] Among its proposed measures, it ordered a report on the readiness of the National Guard to pre-emptively disrupt domestic acts of terrorism that used weapons of mass destruction  and called for long-term research and development into terrorist  attacks. It also called for a review of the authority of Federal  agencies to address terrorist acts, proposed a change that would have  allowed the CIA to recruit terrorist informants and proposed to allow  law enforcement agencies to disclose foreign intelligence that was  discovered through wiretaps and other interception methods. The  amendment proposed a Sense of Congress that not enough was being done to  impede and investigate terrorist fundraising, and sought to increase  measures to prevent the laundering of the proceeds of terrorism.[4]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Patriot_Act#First_bills_introduced

Take a moment to read WHO gave us this bill.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Pregnant women, children, and elderly women in bathrobes are always threatening. Especially the old lady in the bathrobe. Imagine if she flashed you. That's visual terrorism.

----------



----------


## The XL

> Pregnant women, children, and elderly women in bathrobes are always threatening. *Especially the old lady in the bathrobe. Imagine if she flashed you. That's visual terrorism*.


Don't give them any ideas Thinker.  I'm dead cereal.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-21-2013)

----------


## Guest

Like this is the shit that fries me...we're so clinging to shit like Benhazi instead of looking at what's next.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-21-2013),The XL (02-21-2013)

----------


## St James

We can only hope that the idiots shooting these targets are the kind of people who look down the barrel to see if another bullet is in there...................

----------

Coolwalker (02-21-2013)

----------


## Guest

I'll try to find this really good article from a former police chief about this fuckery.

----------


## Guest

*Standing Armies and Targets — T.F. Stern*At what point do you come to the realization that perhaps a society  isn’t worth saving?  That’s an interesting thought to enter your mind at  four in the morning.


 I’m not saying we should bring down the flood waters and wipe out the  human race or anything quite so radical; just wondering how depraved  our thoughts have become in the land of the free and the home of the  brave.


 A couple of recent news items spurred the idea, when is a society not worth saving?


 An article on Infowars.com by Paul Joseph Watson brought up a rather  unsettling issue; there’s a company producing and selling targets for  law enforcement use, or, I suppose, anyone else, depicting what they  call “non traditional threats”.



 “The targets include “pregnant woman threat,” “older man with  shotgun,” “older man in home with shotgun,” “older woman with gun,”  “young school aged girl,” “young mother on playground,” and “little boy  with real gun.”


 Why are top training target suppliers for the government supplying  the likes of the DHS with “non-traditional threat” targets of children,  pregnant women, mothers in playgrounds, and elderly American gun owners *unless there is a demand for such items*?”
 Let that settle in for a moment; what kind of sick mind comes up with  a product like that?  Maybe it’s the natural progression, a downward  spiral of perversion, the result of years of video games depicting human  forms being destroyed by a variety of weapons.
 Law enforcement officers train for the ‘what if scenarios’; robbers,  burglars or just ‘bad guys’ in general.  While it is possible to run up  against other situations where extreme violence must be confronted, why  train police officers or DHS goons, (is that a derogatory assessment?)  to shoot a pregnant lady holding a gun, an old man with a shotgun inside  his house or a young mother on a playground?  What does it say about  the mindset of an entire police department that trains for such an  event…trains for it as if it were a common every day event rather than  the exception which might happen once in a ‘blue moon’.


 There’s something wrong, seriously wrong here.  If we start to  desensitize law enforcement officers, have them disregard humanity, to  feel nothing’s wrong in shooting a pregnant lady or an old man with a  shotgun inside his own home…then what kind of society have we become?   How will police officers react after they no longer believe they are  part of the society which they have been charged with policing, when  they have become used to shooting pregnant ladies and old men?


 Police train to take out ‘bad guys’, thugs with a two day beard  holding a shotgun; not a pregnant lady in the nursery because the idea  is to protect the pregnant lady in the nursery from the thugs holding a  shotgun.


_Odd as it may sound coming from an old retired cop_, if police  recognition skills, the red flags that alert to danger were delayed for a  moment, so be it; I’d rather get shot than develop the attitude that  all or even most of my neighbors were a constant threat.

http://www.themoralliberal.com/2013/...ets-t-f-stern/

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Like this is the shit that fries me...we're so clinging to shit like Benhazi instead of looking at what's next.


benghazi is important rina.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Pregnant women, children, and elderly women in bathrobes are always threatening. Especially the old lady in the bathrobe. Imagine if she flashed you. That's visual terrorism.


Is that the elderly white woman standing beside the two white girls, beside the...

----------


## Guest

> benghazi is important rina.


Benghazi is over.  No one's coming back.  You need to prioritize and think of the future now.  It's wasted effort.  You are not Jesus, you're not resurrecting anyone from the dead, BUT if you act quickly and en masse you could possibly save your family from having their doors kicked in and shot up by the police because you are an anti-Obama dissident.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-21-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

DHS should be abolished.

----------



----------


## Kabuki Joe

> I'm always amazed by what threads take and what don't. I had a thread about the DHS requesting paper targets of pregnant women and children--targets that LOOK lifelike and its a big "meh", but fighting over SNL takes off.
> 
> Does no one question why they want targets that look exactly like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after they have also requested enough ammunition to go to war for 10 years?
> 
> ...



...I don't understand, are you mad at the idea of shooting women and children like men OR the idea that women and children should be dealt with in the same way as a men?...and targets of men are OK or not OK?...



Kabuki Joe

----------


## Guest

> ...I don't understand, are you mad at the idea of shooting women and children like men OR the idea that women and children should be dealt with in the same way as a men?...and targets of men are OK or not OK?...


I am pointing out that suddenly the targets look a lot like regular folks who might not want to give up their guns someday and that the same people who bought up 2 billion bullets commissioned these.

They are trying to desensitize people in their employ to shooting regular folks--even women and children.

Do you get that part?

----------

Coolwalker (02-21-2013),kk8 (02-21-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

These images are ordinary people like you and me. These images in the past were next to "the bad guys" to make sure the police/military did not shoot the wrong people; now the bad guys are completely gone.

----------



----------


## Guest

> These images are ordinary people like you and me. These images in the past were next to "the bad guys" to make sure the police/military did not shoot the wrong people; now the bad guys are completely gone.


When I listen to Pat and Kabuki I realize how fucked we all are.  They have 100% of the progressives and half the conservatives who are willing to go along with this shit because they created a culture where everyone is a criminal and shoot first, ask questions later.

I'm just...amazed.

----------

Coolwalker (02-21-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

People just don't believe what they see.

----------


## Guest

> People just don't believe what they see.


Don't believe it or don't want to?

----------


## Canadianeye

> I am pointing out that suddenly the targets look a lot like regular folks who might not want to give up their guns someday and that the same people who bought up 2 billion bullets commissioned these.
> 
> They are trying to desensitize people in their employ to shooting regular folks--even women and children.
> 
> Do you get that part?


Never forget, Cass Sunstein wrote Nudge, and, that his wife is directly involved in the _constantly riotous_ Middle East policy decisions.

Choice architecture describes the way in which decisions are influenced by how the choices are presented. It is in arranging the choice architecture in a certain way that individuals can be nudged in a certain way without taking away their freedom of choice. A simple example of a nudge would be placing healthy foods in a school cafeteria at eye level, while putting less healthy junk food in harder to reach places. Individuals are not prevented from eating whatever they want, but the arranging of the food choices in that way has the effect of decreasing consumption of junk food and increasing consumption of healthier foods.[15]
In theories of choice architecture however, it is not readily obvious the extent to which such "nudges" can influence behavior and still be considered libertarian. For example, if the government only allows junk food to be sold on the top of mountains, to what extent can such a policy truly be considered libertarian? The difference between only making junk food available on mountains and only making junk food available on shelves below eye level seems to be more a difference of degree rather than kind. Thaler and Sunstein discuss these issues in some portions of their book.

Policy recommendations 
Sunstein and Thaler use their notions of nudges within the context of choice architecture to propose policy recommendations that they believe are in the spirit of libertarian paternalism. They have recommendations in the areas of finance, health, the environment, schools, and marriage.[16] They believe these problems can at least be partially addressed by improving the choice architecture.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Don't believe it or don't want to?


The burden of reality is avoided at all costs, with most of the populace.

----------

Coolwalker (02-21-2013)

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> I am pointing out that suddenly the targets look a lot like regular folks who might not want to give up their guns someday and that the same people who bought up 2 billion bullets commissioned these.
> 
> They are trying to desensitize people in their employ to shooting regular folks--even women and children.
> 
> Do you get that part?


...this is what's tough about debating with women, they can't get past emotions...regular folks?...really?...someone pointing a gun at you, like in all these pics, is just "regular folks"?...I never looked at someone pointing a gun at me as "regular folks"...your personal bias is no better then those in the Democrat Party... 


Kabuki Joe

----------


## lostbeyond

> I am pointing out that suddenly the targets look a lot like regular folks who might not want to give up their guns someday and that the same people who bought up 2 billion bullets commissioned these.
> 
> They are trying to desensitize people in their employ to shooting regular folks--even women and children.
> 
> Do you get that part?


... What if there are simply too many women and children around the world. The best way to reduce an out-of-control population growth is to shoot those who push for it, and these are the women. The 1st application of this theory was in the BC Babilonian empire.  :Stick Out Tongue:  WHEHEHE

And if there was an "other" option in the voting header ... .

----------


## Guest

> ...this is what's tough about debating with women, they can't get past emotions...regular folks?...really?...someone pointing a gun at you, like in all these pics, is just "regular folks"?...I never looked at someone pointing a gun at me as "regular folks"...your personal bias is no better then those in the Democrat Party... 
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe



The gun in all the pictures is to "justify" the kill shot.  In all of these people are in their OWN HOMES (see crib), in regular clothing not dressed as INTRUDERS in black or ski masks, ie "normal folks", but please by all means continue to avoid my point.

----------

Coolwalker (02-21-2013)

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> The gun in all the pictures is to "justify" the kill shot. In all of these people are in their OWN HOMES (see crib), in regular clothing not dressed as INTRUDERS in black or ski masks, ie "normal folks", but please by all means continue to avoid my point.


...your only point is you are offended with anyone other then a man in a mask being on a target...that's personal bias...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Guest

> ...your only point is you are offended with anyone other then a man in a mask being on a target...that's personal bias...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


Offended?  I don't know if that is the word.  I am frightened, angry, and concerned...maybe offended.  ::shrugs::

I understand psychology and criminal conditioning.  I understand that BY DESIGN these targets were meant to condition the police to shoot suburbanites in their homes, hence the verbage on their website.  I find it deplorable that suddenly pregnant women are considered targets instead of other, less Soviet style or paramilitary tactics.

I agree with the liberal police chief who said that these targets are currently so rare as to be unnecessary.

----------


## kilgram

O.o That photos are targets? Really? These people are sick?

Seriously?

And childs?... What do they expect?

----------



----------


## lostbeyond

> I'm always amazed by what threads take and what don't. I had a thread about the DHS requesting paper targets of pregnant women and children--targets that LOOK lifelike and its a big "meh", but fighting over SNL takes off.
> 
> Does no one question why they want targets that look exactly like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after they have also requested enough ammunition to go to war for 10 years?
> 
> ...


I would definitely not be able to shoot down woman #3 in the middle pic.  She would just shoot me dead.  Is it even remotely possible to condition a soldier to shoot a shapely woman?

----------


## Roadmaster

> I would definitely not be able to shoot down woman #3 in the middle pic.  She would just shoot me dead.  Is it even remotely possible to condition a soldier to shoot a shapely woman?


Yes especially if the soldier is not from here and getting paid.

----------


## kk8

> The gun in all the pictures is to "justify" the kill shot.  In all of these people are in their OWN HOMES (see crib), in regular clothing not dressed as INTRUDERS in black or ski masks, ie "normal folks", but please by all means continue to avoid my point.



These pictures absolutely say to me the kinds of people DHS will be faced with when they come to take your guns.  You are 100% right Rina, they are doing it to desensitize the agents.  They are basically saying to them..."these are the people you may encounter" and they are testing the agents to see if they are willing soldiers.  It is one of the scariest things I have seen in a long time.

----------

Coolwalker (02-21-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

> ...your only point is you are offended with anyone other then a man in a mask being on a target...that's personal bias...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


No...........there is a missing bad guy, just ordinary citizens are the target now. It's indoctrination.

----------



----------


## Kabuki Joe

> I would definitely not be able to shoot down woman #3 in the middle pic. She would just shoot me dead. Is it even remotely possible to condition a soldier to shoot a shapely woman?



...we got a tough lesson with this in Vietnam...don't know what's going on in the ME with regard to western chivalry... 


Kabuki Joe

----------


## lostbeyond

> Yes especially if the soldier is not from here and getting paid.


You mean if they are eunuch soldiers like in the ancient Chinese empire?  But even eunuchs got many death penalties for getting caught having sex with girls of harems.  I think the female shape is wired into every cell of a man's body.  How did they achieve disassociation by paying money and selecting locations? 




> ...we got a tough lesson with this in Vietnam...don't know what's going on in the ME with regard to western chivalry... 
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


I think you are right when you turn it around, women definitely don't think like we men do, and they shoot us regardless of our shapes.  A great disadvantage.  I think that historically, the ancient Skythian "empire" exploited this when they gave the same military training to their girls as men, and then they went with them together to fight in battle side-by-side.  A Greeks called them the unbeatable Amazon girls.  (Some texts say that they even fought naked to maximize their attention-destructive power.)

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> No...........there is a missing bad guy, just ordinary citizens are the target now. It's indoctrination.


...I ask this again, because it's not a man in a mask?...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Guest

> ...I ask this again, because it's not a man in a mask?...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


Because it is neither a shape/outline and because it does not look like a home intruder, but ordinary people in their homes being barged in on.

The woman is beside a crib defensively, the old lady is in her bathrobe in her own kitchen like she was surprised, the mother at the park with her child...yes, it is conditioning and you should read up on the topic because it is a marketing strategy taught in schools.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Because it is neither a shape/outline and because it does not look like a home intruder, but ordinary people in their homes being barged in on.
> 
> The woman is beside a crib defensively, the old lady is in her bathrobe in her own kitchen like she was surprised, the mother at the park with her child...yes, it is conditioning and you should read up on the topic because it is a marketing strategy taught in schools.


Right in her own kitchen. I do hope if they are going to do this they do it while I am not that old.

----------



----------


## Coolwalker

> I would definitely not be able to shoot down woman #3 in the middle pic.  She would just shoot me dead.  Is it even remotely possible to condition a soldier to shoot a shapely woman?


Duh...women in combat roles. Think about it. Giant plan. A broad can easily shoot another broad.

----------


## Guest

> Duh...women in combat roles. Think about it. Giant plan. A broad can easily shoot another broad.


OMG you're right.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Duh...women in combat roles. Think about it. Giant plan. A broad can easily shoot another broad.


Woops, indeed, I haven't thought of this.  You are right, those countries that recruit women soldiers would have an edge against female opponents.  ... Interesting though that DHS/FEMA's Hitlerjugend seems not to contain females.

----------


## Guest

Well, but we'd still have a hard time shooting kids.  I don't know a woman who could do that.  No way.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Right in her own kitchen. I do hope if they are going to do this they do it while I am not that old.


Do you mean that you would shoot back at them?  If they go at you, then what happened with that 4th(?) Amendment that says no-search-and-seizure?

----------


## Roadmaster

> You mean if they are eunuch soldiers like in the ancient Chinese empire?  But even eunuchs got many death penalties for getting caught having sex with girls of harems.  I think the female shape is wired into every cell of a man's body.  How did they achieve disassociation by paying money and selecting locations?


 LOL I still can't believe they wanted to bring in others to make sure our elections went correct. When has this ever happened? Why has no president put a fence up on the border but gladly spend money in other countries? Our government gives out so many excuses and acts like they have no money when it comes to that. We would not be facing these problems if it hadn't been for corruption and greed. We are conditioned to look the other way and listen to them like mindless robots.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Do you mean that you would shoot back at them?  If they go at you, then what happened with that 4th(?) Amendment that says no-search-and-seizure?


We lost that right years ago.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Well, but we'd still have a hard time shooting kids. I don't know a woman who could do that. No way.


Now this is interesting, because if you turn this around and train the kids to be the soldiers, they shoot anyone without thinking before or after.  No wonder child soldiers are the best, they say.  Why wouldn't DHS/FEMA train child soldiers, to be on top of their game?

----------


## lostbeyond

> We lost that right years ago.


Then, do we really know what country the USA is now?

----------


## Fearandloathing

You treasonous bastard make me sick!

Every one of those "targets" is holding a weapon and that is the point of the exercise. 

It is part of training where the police officer has to subvert normal humanistic tendencies to protect women and children and see the threat to the very core of our social fabric; home grown terrorism.

We know these fucks will use pregnant women and children, will even pose as such to destroy our very way of life.  They must be stopped and the agents at DHS need to be re-educated to overcome compassion of any kind, turned into efficient killing machines lest a half second's hesitation mean the destruction of our way of life.   

And they need all that extra ammo because women and children, especially those bomb laden infants, are smaller targets and DHS couldn't hit the side of a barn with a bucket of shit from ten paces.

They are killing even to protect YOUR seditious asses...


War is Peace!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> ...I ask this again, because it's not a man in a mask?...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


The article specifically pointed out the pregnant/nom-pregnant women and the _children_ (the one you keep leaving out) because it's easier to show them in positions where they look like normal folks. It is chivalry, like the whole "women and children first" policy in situations like the Titanic. 

I thought conservatives were anti-PC?

----------


## Guest

> You treasonous bastard make me sick!
> 
> Every one of those "targets" is holding a weapon and that is the point of the exercise. 
> 
> It is part of training where the police officer has to subvert normal humanistic tendencies to protect women and children and see the threat to the very core of our social fabric; home grown terrorism.
> 
> We know these fucks will use pregnant women and children, will even pose as such to destroy our very way of life.  They must be stopped and the agents at DHS need to be re-educated to overcome compassion of any kind, turned into efficient killing machines lest a half second's hesitation mean the destruction of our way of life.   
> 
> And they need all that extra ammo because women and children, especially those bomb laden infants, are smaller targets and DHS couldn't hit the side of a barn with a bucket of shit from ten paces.
> ...



Uh huh.   :Smile:

----------


## Coolwalker

> Do you mean that you would shoot back at them?  If they go at you, then what happened with that 4th(?) Amendment that says no-search-and-seizure?


Soon there will be no constitution. I implore you to read ten days that Shook the World by John Reid. It will be an eye-opener.

----------

lostbeyond (02-22-2013)

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> The article specifically pointed out the pregnant/nom-pregnant women and the _children_ (the one you keep leaving out) because it's easier to show them in positions where they look like normal folks. It is chivalry, like the whole "women and children first" policy in situations like the Titanic. 
> 
> I thought conservatives were anti-PC?


...chivalry is dying...so...you see what appears to be a pregnant woman pointing a gun at you and you smile sweetly as she guns you down...you need to read up on tactics used by the Viet Cong against US soldiers...one of the guys I worked with had a grandmother (filipino) that did some really horrible stuff to many, many Japanese soldiers during WWII...when I was in the Army going through Jungle Warfare Training in Panama they said to be very careful of the native women you met in the clubs because they were usually bait for criminals...etc, etc, etc...chivalry is not worth dying over...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> ...chivalry is dying...so...you see what appears to be a pregnant woman pointing a gun at you and you smile sweetly as she guns you down...you need to read up on tactics used by the Viet Cong against US soldiers...one of the guys I worked with had a grandmother (filipino) that did some really horrible stuff to many, many Japanese soldiers during WWII...when I was in the Army going through Jungle Warfare Training in Panama they said to be very careful of the native women you met in the clubs because they were usually bait for criminals...etc, etc, etc...chivalry is not worth dying over...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


And the children? What nefarious schemes are they plotting?

----------


## Guest

> And the children? What nefarious schemes are they plotting?


They're terrorists, don't you know.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> And the children? What nefarious schemes are they plotting?



...did you not see the story of an 11year old and his 7 year old partner that were car jacking in Portland Oregon?...and before they were tracked down for that they had been running around pointing it at people in the neighbor where they lived...and this is just 1 example of what kids are capable of doing...a whole bunch of Vietnam Vets had issues with the need to gun down children because they were given grenades and told to drop it in a group of US soldiers...only liberals look at perpatrators as victims...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Canadianeye

> ...did you not see the story of an 11year old and his 7 year old partner that were car jacking in Portland Oregon?...and before they were tracked down for that they had been running around pointing it at people in the neighbor where they lived...and this is just 1 example of what kids are capable of doing...a whole bunch of Vietnam Vets had issues with the need to gun down children because they were given grenades and told to drop it in a group of US soldiers...only liberals look at perpatrators as victims...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


The "kiddie gangs" in Detroit in the 70/80's with the zip guns were nasty. Just sayin.

----------


## Guest

> ...did you not see the story of an 11year old and his 7 year old partner that were car jacking in Portland Oregon?...and before they were tracked down for that they had been running around pointing it at people in the neighbor where they lived...and this is just 1 example of what kids are capable of doing...a whole bunch of Vietnam Vets had issues with the need to gun down children because they were given grenades and told to drop it in a group of US soldiers...only liberals look at perpatrators as victims...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe



Right, but it happens so often here in the US that we need these targets?  No, it does not...yet.

They anticipate it will and need to desensitize us to it.  You have to ask yourself do you really want to bother with saving a Republic if children have guns.  Seems to me it's lost at that point.

----------


## The XL

> ...did you not see the story of an 11year old and his 7 year old partner that were car jacking in Portland Oregon?...and before they were tracked down for that they had been running around pointing it at people in the neighbor where they lived...and this is just 1 example of what kids are capable of doing...a whole bunch of Vietnam Vets had issues with the need to gun down children because they were given grenades and told to drop it in a group of US soldiers...only liberals look at perpatrators as victims...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


Odds of a pregnant woman or a kid pulling out a gun and blasting you are slim to none.  

DHS buying tons of ammo, making posters like these, and the government trying to disarm the public.....

----------


## Roadmaster

> Odds of a pregnant woman or a kid pulling out a gun and blasting you are slim to none.  
> 
> DHS buying tons of ammo, making posters like these, and the government trying to disarm the public.....


Right and most of the people I know don't buy kids guns except BB guns that actually shoot. It's wise under supervision to teach them to respect a gun and know how to shoot but they don't have them and don't get BB guns until they learn respect for them. Around 12 to 13 years of age. That's when I got mine. In fact expect the one who has to carry one, none of my kids own guns.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> ...did you not see the story of an 11year old and his 7 year old partner that were car jacking in Portland Oregon?...and before they were tracked down for that they had been running around pointing it at people in the neighbor where they lived...and this is just 1 example of what kids are capable of doing...a whole bunch of Vietnam Vets had issues with the need to gun down children because they were given grenades and told to drop it in a group of US soldiers...only liberals look at perpatrators as victims...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


No, I look at children as children.

----------


## Guest

And again, as adults, there was a picture of a 5 year old boy...he could have been playing with a gun, not trying to hurt someone...do we as adults shoot him or sacrifice our lives for his?

The LEOs ordering that one are saying "no".

...in spite of their bullet proof wear, they are essentially saying of the 5 year old: _Fuck him! Fire!_

----------


## Roadmaster

> in spite of their bullet proof wear, they are essentially saying of the 5 year old: _Fuck him! Fire!_


  They way some act, I don't think they will have a hard time finding young men to kill a 5 year old even in the US.

----------



----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Right, but it happens so often here in the US that we need these targets? No, it does not...yet.
> 
> They anticipate it will and need to desensitize us to it. You have to ask yourself do you really want to bother with saving a Republic if children have guns. Seems to me it's lost at that point.


...you know, you really aren't much different then a liberal, you both love an innocent victim...

http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/s...2/index_1.html

----------


## Guest

> ...you know, you really aren't much different then a liberal, you both love an innocent victim...
> 
> http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/s...2/index_1.html


I'm a classical liberal, a Jeffersonian, an idealist and lover of life and liberty, and...I'm a Christian.

----------


## Guest

> ...you know, you really aren't much different then a liberal, you both love an innocent victim...
> 
> http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/s...2/index_1.html


These scattered events of 11 and 14 year olds throughout history are just as relevant as the various incidents where people with encephalitis killing people.  It's not the norm that 5 year olds (hence the 5 year old in the target) are going around killing people, BUT even if they are...why kill a child?

Is it not also the duty to "protect and serve"?

They take a risky job--well, it used to have risks, now they mitigate the risk with a bullet, but it used to be a job of risks that they accepted as part of doing their job and the right thing by the community.

We don't even let our military in Iraq and Afghanistan get away with what we let our cops get away with here.

But...tell you what...bend over and accept the police state if you choose.  I say "no".

----------

The XL (02-22-2013)

----------


## The XL

Why not have pictures of aliens holding a gun? 

I mean, they're as likely to pull out a gun and blast you as a child or a pregnant chick is.

----------



----------


## Kabuki Joe

> I'm a classical liberal, a Jeffersonian, an idealist and lover of life and liberty, and...I'm a Christian.



...nuff said...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Network

It's ridiculous and whoever thinks otherwise probably needs their heads checked.  What's the purpose of DHS anyways?  Don't we have a Department of Defense?  Well, what are they defending if it is not homeland security?  Oh that's right, it's the Department of Offense.

DHS should stick to creating more terrorist patsy entrapment plots to justify their existence, and less buying bullets and targets of children.

----------

The XL (02-22-2013)

----------


## The XL

> ...nuff said...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


Is there something wrong with all of that?

----------



----------


## Kabuki Joe

> These scattered events of 11 and 14 year olds throughout history are just as relevant as the various incidents where people with encephalitis killing people. It's not the norm that 5 year olds (hence the 5 year old in the target) are going around killing people, BUT even if they are...why kill a child?
> 
> Is it not also the duty to "protect and serve"?
> 
> They take a risky job--well, it used to have risks, now they mitigate the risk with a bullet, but it used to be a job of risks that they accepted as part of doing their job and the right thing by the community.
> 
> We don't even let our military in Iraq and Afghanistan get away with what we let our cops get away with here.
> 
> But...tell you what...bend over and accept the police state if you choose. I say "no".



...why are you here in the US...if it's so bad here, why are you still here?...I know why I'm here, but I don't know why you would even stay in such a horrible, horrible place like the US...I'm dumb founded...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Is there something wrong with all of that?



...didn't say there was but it does explain how she rips on liberals when she is one herself...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Guest

> ...why are you here in the US...if it's so bad here, why are you still here?...I know why I'm here, but I don't know why you would even stay in stay a horrible, horrible place like the US...I'm dumb founded...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


Yes, I should just "go home"...right?  If I don't agree with you, I should leave.  I'm not a "real American", right?

----------


## The XL

> ...why are you here in the US...if it's so bad here, why are you still here?...I know why I'm here, but I don't know why you would even stay in such a horrible, horrible place like the US...I'm dumb founded...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


I was going to say something that was probably going to get me a ban, but I caught myself.

I'll put it nicely.  Ignorant enablers like you is a big reason why this country is going to shit.

----------


## The XL

> Yes, I should just "go home"...right?  If I don't agree with you, I should leave.  I'm not a "real American", right?


You're billions of times more of a real American then that guy, don't let what he says bother you.

----------


## The XL

> ...didn't say there was but it does explain how she rips on liberals when she is one herself...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


She's a libertarian.  You're a right wing progressive.

You're a poser.

----------


## Guest

> You're billions of times more of a real American then that guy, don't let what he says bother you.


It's okay.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> ...didn't say there was but it does explain how she rips on liberals when she is one herself...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


If being unwilling to shoot children and pregnant women makes one a liberal, then hell, we should all be liberals.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> ...why are you here in the US...if it's so bad here, why are you still here?...I know why I'm here, but I don't know why you would even stay in such a horrible, horrible place like the US...I'm dumb founded...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


So, you agree with the Obama admin? You think our current government is making America into a utopia?

----------


## Guest

> ...didn't say there was but it does explain how she rips on liberals when she is one herself...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


I rip on progressives.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I rip on progressives.


And not liberals like me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> _Yes, I should just "go home"...right?_ If I don't agree with you, I should leave. I'm not a "real American", right?



...yet again I didn't say that...I know as a woman you like to put words in peoples mouths but with me you need to focus on what I say, not what you think I say...you said *"But...tell you what...bend over and accept the police state if you choose. I say "no"."* and I asked why are you still here then if it's so bad?...it's a simple question...why are you still here?...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> ...yet again I didn't say that...I know as a woman you like to put words in peoples mouths


Let me guess...you're single?

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> I was going to say something that was probably going to get me a ban, but I caught myself.
> 
> I'll put it nicely. Ignorant enablers like you is a big reason why this country is going to shit.


...you better watch out because if she makes a sudden stop your head will go up her ass...and you're a closet liberal too?...who'd have ever thought...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Guest

> ...you better watch out because if she makes a sudden stop your head will go up her ass...and you're a closet liberal too?...who'd have ever thought...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


Why do you need to make this personal?  Don't you have the ability to justify your philosophy?

----------


## The XL

> ...you better watch out because if she makes a sudden stop your head will go up her ass...and you're a closet liberal too?...who'd have ever thought...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


Let's break it down issue by issue and see who's the real liberal.  Let's also go over who we've supported over the years.

Whenever you're ready, you statist chump.

----------


## The XL

> Why do you need to make this personal?  Don't you have the ability to justify your philosophy?


It's expected from someone his level.

----------


## Guest

> ...yet again I didn't say that...I know as a woman you like to put words in peoples mouths but with me you need to focus on what I say, not what you think I say...you said *"But...tell you what...bend over and accept the police state if you choose. I say "no"."* and I asked why are you still here then if it's so bad?...it's a simple question...why are you still here?...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


How is that putting words in your mouth?  I'm saying that you might as well bend over if you're going to keep pushing for this level of acceptance.

----------

Fearandloathing (02-22-2013)

----------


## Fearandloathing

> ...yet again I didn't say that...*I know as a woman you like to put words in peoples mouths* but with me you need to focus on what I say, not what you think I say...you said *"But...tell you what...bend over and accept the police state if you choose. I say "no"."* and I asked why are you still here then if it's so bad?...it's a simple question...why are you still here?...
> Kabuki Joe




OK, that's enough.

First you brand an individual with a term you do not understand in an effort at some form of insult, deviating this thread into a liberal/conservative pissing contest, or about you like a good little troll.

But, you step over the line when you engage in sexism, which is far more ugly and insulting than mere racism as practiced by the Obamabots.  Way over.

Frankly, I for one have been very focused on what you say for some time and while I find it tiresome, insipid, shallow, inane and absurd most of the time, clarity and comprehension are far from your strong suits.

We strongly recommend you do the internet forum equivalent of donning some anti-perspirant and stop making all topics about you.


Have a good day.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-22-2013)

----------


## Fearandloathing

> It's expected from someone his level.


Expected, perhaps.

Acceptable?

No

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-22-2013),The XL (02-22-2013)

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> So, you agree with the Obama admin? You think our current government is making America into a utopia?



...there's no such thing as a "utopia"...



Kabuki Joe

----------


## Guest

> OK, that's enough.
> 
> First you brand an individual with a term you do not understand in an effort at some form of insult, deviating this thread into a liberal/conservative pissing contest, or about you like a good little troll.
> 
> But, you step over the line when you engage in sexism, which is far more ugly and insulting than mere racism as practiced by the Obamabots.  Way over.
> 
> Frankly, I for one have been very focused on what you say for some time and while I find it tiresome, insipid, shallow, inane and absurd most of the time, clarity and comprehension are far from your strong suits.
> 
> We strongly recommend you do the internet forum equivalent of donning some anti-perspirant and stop making all topics about you.
> ...

----------


## Guest

> ...there's no such thing as a "utopia"...
> 
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


No, but we'll never come close if we shoot 5 year old's first and ask questions later.  We might as well start eating little kids at that point.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> ...there's no such thing as a "utopia"...
> 
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


Do you think this government is taking this country to a good place?

----------


## Fearandloathing

> ...there's no such thing as a "utopia"...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe





Whoa, there cosmic cowboy....

In that, is the epitome of a troller's 'deposit',  it also seems to imply justification...

Is that what you're saying?  That because a 'heaven' or "utopia" is unobtainable by today's societal standards it is OK, to strip search your five year old in order to get on an airplane?  That it is OK to arrest your neighbor because he has darkly pigmented skin and had an uncle who once knew a Taliban.

Is that what's you're saying?

Or are you simply justifying TRAINING low paid co-wanna-be's to shoot children.

If you're going to continue to be as deliberately vague in your posts  as this then please get a nice big heavy rain coat....because you're going to take serious 
shit every time you whine about not being understood or people putting words in your mouth, a device I would suggest remain closed more often in the remote hope you might actually learn something.

----------



----------


## Kabuki Joe

> OK, that's enough.
> 
> First you brand an individual with a term you do not understand in an effort at some form of insult, deviating this thread into a liberal/conservative pissing contest, or about you like a good little troll.
> 
> But, you step over the line when you engage in sexism, which is far more ugly and insulting than mere racism as practiced by the Obamabots. Way over.
> 
> Frankly, I for one have been very focused on what you say for some time and while I find it tiresome, insipid, shallow, inane and absurd most of the time, clarity and comprehension are far from your strong suits.
> 
> We strongly recommend you do the internet forum equivalent of donning some anti-perspirant and stop making all topics about you.
> ...



...this must be the 100th time I have posted this "biological sex" and "gender" are not the same:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_and_gender_distinction


...so me calling someone a "woman" is not sexist, because a "biological male" can be a "woman" and a "biological female" can be a "man"...it's not sexist for me to call a male a woman...so are you going to focus on the topic of why it's ok to have a man/male as a target but nothing else?...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Guest

@Fearandloathing,

you rawk.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Do you think this government is taking this country to a good place?


...not in my opinion...we are in a downward spiral of "reverse Darwinisn" which is controlled mainly by feminist/women's ideals...males/men thrive on conflict and struggle and frankly females/women think males/men are just plain stupid so gradually our society is being "softened" to suite females/women...eventually we will become so weak/feminine that we won't be able to keep what we have and have it taken by people with muskets...every great society has gone through the same evolution and eventually collapsed...but ah, Americans are different, we are too gifted to go the same route......as Rome for example...which we mirror almost identically...but I mean as a self proclaimed thinker you already know this...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> ...not in my opinion...we are in a downward spiral of "reverse Darwinisn" which is controlled mainly by feminist/women's ideals...males/men thrive on conflict and struggle and frankly females/women think males/men are just plain stupid so gradually our society is being "softened" to suite females/women...eventually we will become so weak/feminine that we won't be able to keep what we have and have it taken by people with muskets...every great society has gone through the same evolution and eventually collapsed...but ah, Americans are different, we are too gifted to go the same route......as Rome for example...which we mirror almost identically...but I mean as a self proclaimed thinker you already know this...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


If America is turning into such a terrible place, why are you here?

----------


## The XL

> If America is turning into such a terrible place, why are you here?


Oh shit.  The tables have been turned.  My mind is blown.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> ...this must be the 100th time I have posted this "biological sex" and "gender" are not the same:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_and_gender_distinction
> 
> 
> ...so me calling someone a "woman" is not sexist, because a "biological male" can be a "woman" and a "biological female" can be a "man"...it's not sexist for me to call a male a woman...so are you going to focus on the topic of why it's ok to have a man/male as a target but nothing else?...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


Slithering now?

I don't care a jot nor a tittle about the term..

ANYTHING that begins "because you are a woman...." is sexist, all inclusive, judgmental and ignorant.

Nor do I care what senseless ramblings with which you have bored everyone in the past, but straw man arguments are like pissing yourself in dark pants, you get a warm feeling all over but no one notices.  They might work in your social circles, but once out of kindergarten they tend to lose their oomph.


If its not "sexist" to call a man a "woman" what then of calling someone a "homosexual"?    Or if I were to say "because you're gay, you have a resentment against all women..."

Hmmmmm, now there may be something there...

----------


## Guest

> ...not in my opinion...we are in a downward spiral of "reverse Darwinisn" which is controlled mainly by feminist/women's ideals...males/men thrive on conflict and struggle and frankly females/women think males/men are just plain stupid so gradually our society is being "softened" to suite females/women...eventually we will become so weak/feminine that we won't be able to keep what we have and have it taken by people with muskets...every great society has gone through the same evolution and eventually collapsed...but ah, Americans are different, we are too gifted to go the same route......as Rome for example...which we mirror almost identically...but I mean as a self proclaimed thinker you already know this...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe



So we should shoot five year olds and that would make us a great society?  I think that's what you're arguing for, that we need to be tough enough to do so (versus compassionate enough not to).

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> How is that putting words in your mouth? I'm saying that you might as well bend over if you're going to keep pushing for this level of acceptance.



...are you following your own posts?...do you remember where you said this:

"Yes, I should just "go home"...right? If I don't agree with you, I should leave. I'm not a "real American", right?"

...I never told you to go home, yes go through all my posts and see this for yourself, all I did was ask you if it's so bad here (in the US) why are you still here then?...and you still haven't answered my question...if it's so bad here in the US why are you still here?...OK, I'll take a shot and answer it for you, because it's the best place in the world...that's why...even though it's rotting from within, it's still better then any place in the world...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> If America is turning into such a terrible place, why are you here?



...because I'm American...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Fearandloathing

> ...not in my opinion...we are in a downward spiral of "reverse Darwinisn" which is controlled mainly by feminist/women's ideals...males/men thrive on conflict and struggle and frankly females/women think males/men are just plain stupid so gradually our society is being "softened" to suite females/women...eventually we will become so weak/feminine that we won't be able to keep what we have and have it taken by people with muskets...every great society has gone through the same evolution and eventually collapsed...but ah, Americans are different, we are too gifted to go the same route......as Rome for example...which we mirror almost identically...but I mean as a self proclaimed thinker you already know this...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


I assume then you have done some research and have actually met a woman, one that has a pulse, you know, not one in an internet porn site, spoken with enough of the 175 million of them in the United States to be able to speak on behalf of all women.

Frankly, the above more or less documents and proves what I thought was humor, your in-closet resentment of women.

----------



----------


## Fearandloathing

> ...are you following your own posts?...do you remember where you said this:
> 
> "Yes, I should just "go home"...right? If I don't agree with you, I should leave. I'm not a "real American", right?"
> 
> ...I never told you to go home, yes go through all my posts and see this for yourself, all I did was ask you if it's so bad here (in the US) why are you still here then?...and you still haven't answered my question...if it's so bad here in the US why are you still here?...OK, I'll take a shot and answer it for you, because it's the best place in the world...that's why...even though it's rotting from within, it's still better then any place in the world...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


Stop.




> ...why are you here in the US...if it's so bad here, why are you still  here?...I know why I'm here, but I don't know why you would even stay in  such a horrible, horrible place like the US...I'm dumb founded...



Is what you posted.  If that does not say "go home" I have no idea what does.

Now, if you persist in trolling, things are going to get ugly.

Stick to the topic, if you can't go away.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> ...because I'm American...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


...but if it's so bad here in the US why are you still here?...obviously being an American isn't reason enough...

----------


## Guest

> ...are you following your own posts?...do you remember where you said this:
> 
> "Yes, I should just "go home"...right? If I don't agree with you, I should leave. I'm not a "real American", right?"
> 
> ...I never told you to go home, yes go through all my posts and see this for yourself, all I did was ask you if it's so bad here (in the US) why are you still here then?...and you still haven't answered my question...if it's so bad here in the US why are you still here?...OK, I'll take a shot and answer it for you, because it's the best place in the world...that's why...even though it's rotting from within, it's still better then any place in the world...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe



Why am I still in the US?  Because the people I love are here and I'd like it to be the America I dreamed about.

----------

Coolwalker (02-22-2013)

----------


## Guest

> ...but if it's so bad here in the US why are you still here?...obviously being an American isn't reason enough...


I'm not a _real_ American.  I'm just an immigrant.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-22-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

> I'm not a _real_ American.  I'm just an immigrant.


You are real to me and you are an American. We were all immigrants at one time. Most of us however were "legal", as I am sure you are.

----------



----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Slithering now?


...how so?...





> I don't care a jot nor a tittle about the term..


...but it's science, are you a Christian that has no need for science?...





> ANYTHING that begins "because you are a woman...." is sexist, all inclusive, judgmental and ignorant.



...but as I showed you in a link, "woman" has nothing to do with "sex" so it can't be "sexist"...now if I said "because you are a female....." then I would agree with you...




> Nor do I care what senseless ramblings with which you have bored everyone in the past, but straw man arguments are like pissing yourself in dark pants, you get a warm feeling all over but no one notices.  They might work in your social circles, but once out of kindergarten they tend to lose their oomph.


...then put me on ignore, no one makes you read their posts...






> If its not "sexist" to call a man a "woman" what then of calling someone a "homosexual"?    Or if I were to say "because you're gay, you have a resentment against all women..."



...I used to feel you were pretty smart but I am beginging to doubt myself...sexist calling a man a woman?...neither of these 2 labels are sexually exclusive so yet again it's not sexist, if anything it shows how ignorant some is...what is calling someone a homosexual?..is this a trick question?...I mean if someone likes the same sex, whether male or female, I'd think they were homosexual...and "because you're gay, you have a resentment against all women"...you do know there are both gays (males) and lesbians (females) that are gendered "man" and "woman"...look at Ellen and her wife, Ellen is definately gendered "a man" and her wife is gendered "a woman"...if you can't see this I don't know what to tell you...





> Hmmmmm, now there may be something there...


...I kind of doubt it...



Kabuki Joe

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Whoa, there cosmic cowboy....
> 
> In that, is the epitome of a troller's 'deposit',  it also seems to imply justification...
> 
> Is that what you're saying?  That because a 'heaven' or "utopia" is unobtainable by today's societal standards it is OK, to strip search your five year old in order to get on an airplane?  That it is OK to arrest your neighbor because he has darkly pigmented skin and had an uncle who once knew a Taliban.
> 
> Is that what's you're saying?
> 
> Or are you simply justifying TRAINING low paid co-wanna-be's to shoot children.
> ...


...is this a Libertarian thing?...you know, completely ignoring what someone writes and then puting your spin on it?...if you want to condem me for something I have said, then quote me correctly, don't read it, rewrite it and then post it as something I said when it's not something I said...but hey, Liberal or Libertarian, looks the same to me, right?...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Guest

> ...is this a Libertarian thing?...you know, completely ignoring what someone writes and then puting your spin on it?...if you want to condem me for something I have said, then quote me correctly, don't read it, rewrite it and then post it as something I said when it's not something I said...but hey, Liberal or Libertarian, looks the same to me, right?...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe



Maybe you're not making yourself clear?  When more than one person misunderstand me, I generally try to find a different way to phrase something.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> So we should shoot five year olds and that would make us a great society?  I think that's what you're arguing for, that we need to be tough enough to do so (versus compassionate enough not to).



...you keep leaving out bits and pieces of the topic, if a child is pointing a gun at someone how should we deal with it?...do we allow the child to shoot someone AND THEN act or do we deal with the child before someone is killed?...that's what this is all about, the goverment preparing for things it's not prepared for...do you want to go to someone's funeral because they got killed by a child that could have been stoped before he killed them?...how would you feel with a dead child and all the officer could say was, "my bad, I couldn't shoot the other kid with a gun"...that's the first issue, the second issue is how come you are offended by kids and women on targets but not men?...because it's alright to kill men and not alright to kill women and children?...is that what you are thinking, screw men, we have plenty of them and they are disposable?...but by god, a little Charley Manson is so cute I could just hug and squeeze him!!!!!...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Maybe you're not making yourself clear?  When more than one person misunderstand me, I generally try to find a different way to phrase something.


...you are a female and males just need to save the damsel in distess...it's chivalry...but usally this is internet stuff, from guys that never get noticed by chics in person...to them, you can do no wrong...I'm not one of those guys...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> I assume then you have done some research and have actually met a woman, one that has a pulse, you know, not one in an internet porn site, spoken with enough of the 175 million of them in the United States to be able to speak on behalf of all women.
> 
> Frankly, the above more or less documents and proves what I thought was humor, your in-closet resentment of women.



...OH SNAP!!!...another internet PLAYA!!!!...it's funny how all the tough guys and PLAYAS are on the net and you never meet one face to face...I wonder why?...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is what you posted.  If that does not say "go home" I have no idea what does.
> 
> Now, if you persist in trolling, things are going to get ugly.
> 
> Stick to the topic, if you can't go away.



...I thought you were acting when you came off as a DERP DERP, but I guess I was wrong...I'll play this game too:

_"Now, if you persist in trolling, things are going to get ugly."_


...did you just threaten me?...if this isn't a threat I have no idea what is...see how that works?...you take what someone says and spin it completely off it's meaning...this is why I always include what someone said and reply to it directly, works all the time...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> ...you keep leaving out bits and pieces of the topic, if a child is pointing a gun at someone how should we deal with it?...do we allow the child to shoot someone AND THEN act or do we deal with the child before someone is killed?...that's what this is all about, the goverment preparing for things it's not prepared for...do you want to go to someone's funeral because they got killed by a child that could have been stoped before he killed them?...how would you feel with a dead child and all the officer could say was, "my bad, I couldn't shoot the other kid with a gun"...that's the first issue, the second issue is how come you are offended by kids and women on targets but not men?...because it's alright to kill men and not alright to kill women and children?...is that what you are thinking, screw men, we have plenty of them and they are disposable?...but by god, a little Charley Manson is so cute I could just hug and squeeze him!!!!!...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


The part you conveniently ignored is that _there are targets of men_, but the article's point was to show pregnant women and children _in their own homes_ being used as targets.

Why does the government need targets of surprised pregnant women and children on their own private property?

----------



----------


## Kabuki Joe

> The part you conveniently ignored is that _there are targets of men_, but the article's point was to show pregnant women and children _in their own homes_ being used as targets.
> 
> Why does the government need targets of surprised pregnant women and children on their own private property?



...you didn't answer my question, why is it alright to target men and not women and children?...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Guest

> ...you keep leaving out bits and pieces of the topic, if a child is pointing a gun at someone how should we deal with it?


A five year old?  We should try to talk him into putting the gun down and then risk our own lives to take it from him if that doesn't work.


I don't know about you, but I'd rather die than shoot a five year old.

----------

The XL (02-22-2013)

----------


## Guest

> ...you are a female and males just need to save the damsel in distess...it's chivalry...but usally this is internet stuff, from guys that never get noticed by chics in person...to them, you can do no wrong...I'm not one of those guys...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe



What's that got to do with me again?

----------


## Fearandloathing

> ...is this a Libertarian thing?...you know, completely ignoring what someone writes and then puting your spin on it?...if you want to condem me for something I have said, then quote me correctly, don't read it, rewrite it and then post it as something I said when it's not something I said...but hey, Liberal or Libertarian, looks the same to me, right?...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe




Nice try

but that's a lie.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> What's that got to do with me again?


Clearly a troll...

Ignore works here too.

Bye Joe.

----------

Kabuki Joe (02-23-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> ...you didn't answer my question, why is it alright to target men and not women and children?...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


It's not alright to target any of them.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> It's not alright to target any of them.



...if you would have said that a few pages ago I might believe you but I think you are just trying to save face...hey, it's all about image in the US now, isn't it?...people like you and Rina and fearofloafing are so caught up in looking compassionate that you look......phoney...I mean you all say the right things, at the right time, right on cue...it's perfect...it's utopian...


Kabuki Joe

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> ...if you would have said that a few pages ago I might believe you but I think you are just trying to save face...hey, it's all about image in the US now, isn't it?...people like you and Rina and fearofloafing are so caught up in looking compassionate that you look......phoney...I mean you all say the right things, at the right time, right on cue...it's perfect...it's utopian...
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


Don't think so highly of yourself. I don't give a fuck how you feel about me. I say what I believe and damn the rest.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Don't think so highly of yourself. I don't give a fuck how you feel about me. I say what I believe and damn the rest.



...riiiiiight...



Kabuki Joe

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> ...riiiiiight...
> 
> 
> 
> Kabuki Joe


Nobody is inured to the injury words can cause, TRAT being no exception either.  It's often the feigned expression of indifference that indicate that indeed a person has been wounded and is hurting.  TRAT isn't fooling anyone. In fact he's been bleeding all over this forum for the last couple of weeks.

----------


## Guest

> Nobody is inured to the injury words can cause, TRAT being no exception either.  It's often the feigned expression of indifference that indicate that indeed a person has been wounded and is hurting.  TRAT isn't fooling anyone. In fact he's been bleeding all over this forum for the last couple of weeks.


How would you know?  You haven't really been here the last few weeks.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> How would you know?  You haven't really been here the last few weeks.


Because when I do come in, I catch up on what I missed. And this: http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...-don-t-like-me certainly didn't escape my notice.

----------

